# odd tools



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

CKB3 said:


> Ok, so everyone likes sharing that new tool (toy) they got, but what about those odd tools that not many have seen before. This thread is for them. Share a pic of any tool you own that not many people would have. Let's see how many people we can stump. I have one at home that I will post a pic of later today.


How about this....


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

That looks like it would work as a knock out punch for those odd angles.


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> How about this....


Handy tool Harry. Makes a good seal puller.


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

CKB3 said:


> Ok, so everyone likes sharing that new tool (toy) they got, but what about those odd tools that not many have seen before. This thread is for them. Share a pic of any tool you own that not many people would have. Let's see how many people we can stump. I have one at home that I will post a pic of later today.


Stick to electrical or any industry? I have all sorts of weird chit in the basement.


----------



## CKB3 (Jan 3, 2013)

8V71 said:


> Stick to electrical or any industry? I have all sorts of weird chit in the basement.


I say any. I'm sure many of us can appreciate tools in general. I know I do. If its an odd tool for electrical share what you use it for. I carry a pair of medical clamps in my tool bucket. They work great for fishing wire out of a wall.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

I carry a large tool bag full of carpentry masonry, and plumbing tools. I worked next to one electrician that gave me a real goofy smirk when ive pulled out a wonder bar to work in a tight spot. 

The right tools can make any idiot look like a pro.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I thought this thread was about Ken.. :whistling2::laughing:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Vibration tachometer for RPM's.
Showing 9k here. Works real well and comes close when compared to a strobe or wheel Tac.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

????


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

Plastic razor and holder.  I have a box of them.


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

?????


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Automotive trim tools.


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

Wirenuting said:


> Automotive trim tools.


Bingo. :thumbsup:

The tach thing was a good one. I never would have guessed that one.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> How about this....


That tool is called a "cotter pin puller".. great tool.. :thumbup:

I use it for pulling down the rings on old Atlite fixture's.... taking the KO out of panels.. and taking out the tabs in metal boxes when you can't get a screwdriver tip into the slot...


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

8V71 said:


> Bingo. :thumbsup:
> 
> The tach thing was a good one. I never would have guessed that one.


That was my father in laws.. He was a welder and had some of them fancy modern tools back in the day. 
I still use it for set ups of air handlers. Then I'll come back with the Tac to insure its right.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

???









Something most members of ET say they don't have.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

B4T said:


> That tool is called a "cotter pin puller".. great tool.. :thumbup:
> 
> I use it for pulling down the rings on old Atlite fixture's.... taking the KO out of panels.. and taking out the tabs in metal boxes when you can't get a screwdriver tip into the slot...


Also you us it to clean out your hole saw when the crap gets stuck in it good.


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

Wirenuting said:


> Vibration tachometer for RPM's.
> Showing 9k here. Works real well and comes close when compared to a strobe or wheel Tac.


Often used to select the resonate frequency, for transformer isolators.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Wirenuting said:


> View attachment 26990
> 
> 
> ???
> ...


That first thing is what they used to use to pull the brain out of a person's head thru the nose before mummifying them.

The second thing is a really crappy hacksaw. High-tension hacksaws are 10 times better.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Wirenuting said:


>


For removing packing from a stuffing-box? 

The second tool, I have no freaking clue.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Big John said:


> For removing packing from a stuffing-box?
> 
> The second tool, I have no freaking clue.


Your right, a packing removal tool.

I'm not sure about that second crappy looking thing ether.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

????


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Hyde-9-1-2-in-Pry-Bar-Scraper-45600/100123416

super handy tool


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

Semi-Ret Electrician said:


> Often used to select the resonate frequency, for transformer isolators.


You mean springs...right? :whistling2:


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

Wirenuting said:


> View attachment 26992
> 
> 
> ????


Screen tool?


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

Someone working around industrial automation might guess these tools.


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

Wirenuting said:


> View attachment 26992
> 
> 
> ????


1) used to stuff window screen and rubber into the frame?

2) non-skid pizza cutter?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Wirenuting said:


> View attachment 26992
> 
> 
> ????


That's your pizza cutter for lunch time......:laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

8V71 said:


> Screen tool?


Yep... it is used to push down the rubber gasket that holds the screen to the frame..

There is a groove that the gasket fits into...


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

8V71 said:


> You mean springs...right? :whistling2:


yea, didn't want to get anything started:laughing:


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

B4T said:


> Yep... it is used to push down the rubber gasket that holds the screen to the frame..
> 
> There is a groove that the gasket fits into...


my buddies Dad says he invented that


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Packing remover used when rebuilding control valves.
This is for the top picture in Wingnut's post

LC


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> That's your pizza cutter for lunch time......:laughing:


sorry Harry, too slow...again:laughing:


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

B4T said:


> Yep... it is used to push down the rubber gasket that holds the screen to the frame..
> 
> There is a groove that the gasket fits into...


 
My dad's career was paint, wallpaper, window glazing, screens. As a wee lad I used to go on service calls and remember seeing that tool in action.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

8V71 said:


> Screen tool?


Nope, not a screen or storm window tool. 
This is a screen tool. One wheel convex one wheel concave.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> Packing remover used when rebuilding control valves.
> This is for the top picture in Wingnut's post
> 
> LC


Your correct and the next tool I posted could be used on the same day if the valve had to be reinstalled.


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

Wirenuting said:


> Nope, not a screen or storm window tool.
> This is a screen tool. One wheel convex one wheel concave.


Then it's *GOT* to be my 2nd choice....Pizza Cutter:laughing:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

8V71 said:


> My dad's career was paint, wallpaper, window glazing, screens. As a wee lad I used to go on service calls and remember seeing that tool in action.


Do you have an old Church Key?


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

That's a new one to me. I've done a fair bit of re-screening and never seen a roller with teeth.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Big John said:


> That's a new one to me. I've done a fair bit of re-screening and never seen a roller with teeth.


It's not for screens. 
I'll go find a tool that is used with this one at times.


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

Wirenuting said:


> Your correct and the next tool I posted could be used on the same day if the valve had to be reinstalled.


But it says Hyde on it. Are you sure that's not the tool that cuts the excess screen off after it's pushed into the groove?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Semi-Ret Electrician said:


> sorry Harry, too slow...again:laughing:


Got me by a second..:laughing:


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

Wirenuting said:


> Your correct and the next tool I posted could be used on the same day if the valve had to be reinstalled.


 Gasket marker!


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

8V71 said:


> But it says Hyde on it. Are you sure that's not the tool that cuts the excess screen off after it's pushed into the groove?


Yes I'm very sure. 

One of these tools or the one of the right size might also have been used with that wheel "tracing" tool.

Edit: used to punch out bolt hole in the newly traced sheet gasket.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Semi-Ret Electrician said:


> Gasket marker!


Ding ding ding

Your correct.


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

Wirenuting said:


> Do you have an old Church Key?


I'm drawing a blank. Do you mean for opening paint cans? I have a lot of them.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

8V71 said:


> I'm drawing a blank. Do you mean for opening paint cans? I have a lot of them.


Hmmm,,, what does it also do?


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

Wirenuting said:


> Yes I'm very sure.
> 
> One of these tools or the one of the right size might also have been used with that wheel "tracing" tool.
> 
> Edit: used to punch out bolt hole in the newly traced sheet gasket.


Leather punches


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I've used gasket punches like you posted. But what does the "gasket marker" do?


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

Wirenuting said:


> Ding ding ding
> 
> Your correct.


Great do you know where to ship the prize! Err..wait what was the prize?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Big John said:


> I've used gasket punches like you posted. But what does the "gasket marker" do?


You roll out the sheet gasket, place the valve or other on top of it and trace the outside.
Now you can cut it and look like an old pro. 
This is from the pre-razor knife days.


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

Wirenuting said:


> Hmmm,,, what does it also do?


Bottle opener? you're gonna make me dig one out and look. :laughing:

Those are leather punches BTW. You make your holes in the gasket with a small ball peen.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

8V71 said:


> Bottle opener? you're gonna make me dig one out and look. :laughing:
> 
> Those are leather punches BTW. You make your holes in the gasket with a small ball peen.


Your right about the modern ball peen hammer. 
But with 125# steam lines that's a bad idea to crush the gasket.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Semi-Ret Electrician said:


> Great do you know where to ship the prize! Err..wait what was the prize?


I work for Uncle Sam, we "know" were you are. Haha

The prize is this,,,, 









If you can name it's use. 
Its hero status when used.


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

The Hyde tool has to be for something Hyde related. My dad had one and he didn't have a clue about control valves.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

8V71 said:


> The Hyde tool has to be for something Hyde related. My dad had one and he didn't have a clue about control valves.


I'm sure Hyde made quality roller tools back years ago. Used right they last longer then that drum beating bunny.


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

?????


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

8V71 said:


> ?????


Outside angle finder?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Wirenuting said:


> Outside angle finder?


Looks like an older caliper.


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

HackWork said:


> Looks like an older caliper.


Not knowing 100% that's what I think they are. Metric, and made in France.


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

Wirenuting said:


> I work for Uncle Sam, we "know" were you are. Haha
> 
> The prize is this,,,,
> 
> ...


Something to do with ordnance? Like carrying, lifting....


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

8V71 said:


> Something to do with ordnance? Like carrying, lifting....


An old 5" round removal cradle. 
We reached into the ram tray and hooked it. Then it's a strait lift up and out of the gun. A real PITA to do. Getting the charge out was easy, the 72# round sucked. 
Those days are long gone. No more gun mounts with people inside. 

http://youtu.be/N5lRYcT4Nd8


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

8V71 said:


> Someone working around industrial automation might guess these tools.


Multi pole connector tools? For the little pins?


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

Not a clue without the hero hint....


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

nolabama said:


> Multi pole connector tools? For the little pins?


Nothing to do with electrical.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

8V71 said:


> Nothing to do with electrical.


Air line tools?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

8V71 said:


> Nothing to do with electrical.


It's not a Molox pin extractor?


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

nolabama said:


> Air line tools?


Yep...makes it easy to remove the plastic air lines from the fittings.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

8V71 said:


> Yep...makes it easy to remove the plastic air lines from the fittings.


Where did you get those ?


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirenuting said:


> It's not a Molox pin extractor?


You have those tools?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

8V71 said:


> Yep...makes it easy to remove the plastic air lines from the fittings.


And here I've been ripping, cutting and using my teeth for nothing. 
I gotta get a set. 

I did make a bunch of molox pin extractors one day from and old radio antenna.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

nolabama said:


> You have those tools?


Ya, I have one multi-pin tool and a bunch of other sizes home made.

The cheaply radio shack set didn't hold up.


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

nolabama said:


> Where did you get those ?


I used to work on very large printers from Holland that were controlled with pneumatics. They were tool stock so I really don't know. If you look up fitting manufacturers or air line suppliers maybe they sell them.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

8V71 said:


> I used to work on very large printers from Holland that were controlled with pneumatics. They were tool stock so I really don't know. If you look up fitting manufacturers or air line suppliers maybe they sell them.


Grainger did sell a stat test and repair kit a few years ago. Had just about everything you needed to install, test and calibrate a pneumatic stat,, but them tools would have really been nice. 

Maybe I'll order a printer and grab the tools and toss the printer.


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

Wirenuting said:


> Maybe I'll order a printer and grab the tools and toss the printer.


I meant that I ordered the tools from the home office. They supplied certain uncommon special tools. I'll bet McMaster Carr or MSC might carry them. McMaster Carr is freekin unbelievable with what they sell.


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

Now that you got me all aired up I will give you a freebie pic. This tool is really handy also. BRB


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

8V71 said:


> I meant that I ordered the tools from the home office. They supplied certain uncommon special tools. I'll bet McMaster Carr or MSC might carry them. McMaster Carr is freekin unbelievable with what they sell.


I know about McMaster, they have some nice stuff. 
We just had MSC in the shop last week. Sent us a bunch of catalogs. Thanks. 
But we can't afford the proper tools cheaply. We are $16,000,000,000,000 in the hole this year. 
It's easier to order the wrong expensive item and just toss it.


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

The plastic "V" keeps the tubing square and you just press over top of the blade to cut.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

8V71 said:


> The plastic "V" keeps the tubing square and you just press over top of the blade to cut.


I like that. Thanks.


----------



## Eric Daniel (Feb 8, 2013)

Wirenuting said:


> ????


Screen install wheel...like for doors or windows.


----------



## CKB3 (Jan 3, 2013)

Any guesses???


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

CKB3 said:


> Any guesses???
> 
> View attachment 27013


Demo bar, for pulling up decking....


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

CKB3 said:


> Any guesses???


Is that an iron rivet holder?
I've seen that before but I'm to old to remember were.


----------



## CKB3 (Jan 3, 2013)

stuiec said:


> Demo bar, for pulling up decking....


Close.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

CKB3 said:


> Close.


To straighten a warped board?


----------



## CKB3 (Jan 3, 2013)

Wirenuting said:


> To straighten a warped board?


Nope


----------



## spook (Oct 20, 2011)

Thatès an nail puller, I think homedepot even still sells them.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

nail puller


----------



## CKB3 (Jan 3, 2013)

stuiec said:


> nail puller


Ding ding ding!!!!!


----------



## KDC (Oct 19, 2012)

CKB3 said:


> Any guesses???
> 
> View attachment 27013


Nail puller. Nice for those nails that are set deeper.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Now...................If I could just figure out what the hell these things are for????


View attachment 27018


----------



## CKB3 (Jan 3, 2013)

stuiec said:


> Now...................If I could just figure out what the hell these things are for????


They are for the wife!


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

Wirenuting said:


> You roll out the sheet gasket, place the valve or other on top of it and trace the outside.
> Now you can cut it and look like an old pro.
> This is from the pre-razor knife days.


I was shown an old school way by my first boss. All it requires is a ball peen hammer.


----------



## 12-Gauge (Aug 28, 2009)

*Old Lineman's Plier (Replaceable-Head)*























This is the only one I've ever seen. Interesting design!


----------



## 12-Gauge (Aug 28, 2009)

*Any old school guys recognize this one?*

Even I had to figure this tool out!


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

View attachment 27020


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

12-Gauge said:


> Even I had to figure this tool out!


For putting rubber bands on lambs tails?


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

8V71 said:


> The plastic "V" keeps the tubing square and you just press over top of the blade to cut.
> 
> View attachment 27010
> 
> ...


Everybody had a couple where I worked


----------



## 12-Gauge (Aug 28, 2009)

*Even I don't know for sure what this is!*

Any help on what this plier / crimper was used for?


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

12-Gauge said:


> Even I had to figure this tool out!


Installing piston rings?


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

8V71 said:


> The plastic "V" keeps the tubing square and you just press over top of the blade to cut.


We use that for cutting fibreoptic blow tube.


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

12-Gauge said:


> Any help on what this plier / crimper was used for?


Anything to do with fishing?


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

stuiec said:


> View attachment 27020


Any hints? It looks like it would pull or tighten something.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

8V71 said:


> Any hints? It looks like it would pull or tighten something.


Its name rhymes with "Sandy Lender"...:whistling2:


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

stuiec said:


> Its name rhymes with "Sandy Lender"...:whistling2:


Handy Bender? If that is correct I still don't know what. :laughing:


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

conduit?


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Yes, Handy Bender. Its for tubing. I don't have one---yet. I'll dig up the add I found last time....


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

the first thing is corkscrew for someone who holds the wine bottle with his feet:laughing:


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

hers's a link to one on e-bay with a good picture. Looks like you clamp the tubing in and start cranking.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/HOLSCLAW-BR...726?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d0e3a8fd6


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

stuiec said:


> Yes, Handy Bender. Its for tubing. I don't have one---yet. I'll dig up the add I found last time....


Can you make a still with it? :laughing:


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

12-Gauge said:


> Even I had to figure this tool out!


"C" rings?


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Like so:

View attachment 27024


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

stuiec said:


> Like so:
> 
> View attachment 27024


tubing bender?


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

Gotta go to bed, this should be easy for the right person. Just pay attention to the silver items and they all do the same thing. The other crap are Cletis fingers for Wirenuting. :laughing:


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

8V71 said:


> Gotta go to bed, this should be easy for the right person. Just pay attention to the silver items and they all do the same thing. The other crap are Cletis fingers for Wirenuting. :laughing:
> 
> View attachment 27025



Those are feeler gauges no? 

And a bunch of plastic razor blades...


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Are those solder suckers up there?


& fancy pants soldering tips?


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

8V71 said:


> Gotta go to bed, this should be easy for the right person. Just pay attention to the silver items and they all do the same thing. The other crap are Cletis fingers for Wirenuting. :laughing:
> 
> View attachment 27025


No wait, forget bed, forget work tomorrow...this is important:laughing:


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

8V71 said:


> Gotta go to bed, this should be easy for the right person. Just pay attention to the silver items and they all do the same thing. The other crap are Cletis fingers for Wirenuting. :laughing:
> 
> View attachment 27025


Edge finder.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Good stuff.



BBQ taught me to say that...:laughing:


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

B4T said:


> Yep... it is used to push down the rubber gasket that holds the screen to the frame..
> 
> There is a groove that the gasket fits into...


Nope! It's a pattern wheel.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

I have two of these. They work great for installing blood blisters on the web of your hand. :laughing:

You have to make sure the third short handle is pulled in first.

:thumbup:


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

LARMGUY said:


> Nope! It's a pattern wheel.


Also known as a pounce wheel.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Ty Wrapp said:


> Also known as a pounce wheel.


Yep.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

CKB3 said:


> Any guesses???
> 
> View attachment 27013


I know its a nail puller, and I have one but cant for the life of me figure out how to use it!!


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

JoeKP said:


> I know its a nail puller, and I have one but cant for the life of me figure out how to use it!!


Here is a new version


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Here is a new version
> 
> <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q-_AVUrbSwQ">YouTube Link</a>


Yep. I've been trying wrong. Maybe ill play with it after I get back from work in Vermont and nj


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

niteshift said:


> Edge finder.


The top piece is its own unit for finding edges and the next one down is a variation with a collection of different tips. I use the sharp scribe point the most for finding center marks.

I would really like to meet the guy who invented the top one as the concept is so bizarre and amazingly accurate.


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

LARMGUY said:


> I have two of these. They work great for installing blood blisters on the web of your hand. :laughing:
> 
> You have to make sure the third short handle is pulled in first.
> 
> :thumbup:


Hmmm....something for a multipin connector? Maybe to install/remove the pins.


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

Both do the same thing.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Spring hooks?


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

Big John said:


> Spring hooks?


Poo....:thumbsup:


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

8V71 said:


> Gotta go to bed, this should be easy for the right person. Just pay attention to the silver items and they all do the same thing. The other crap are Cletis fingers for Wirenuting. :laughing:
> 
> View attachment 27025


Pin extractors.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)




----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

drsparky said:


>


 
I'm going to be nice and just say SW. :laughing:


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

drsparky said:


> Pin extractors.


Those were fluff for Wirenuting....but yes.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

drsparky said:


>


One of the my guys used to be an aircraft mechanic, and he was completely obsessed with those. Used to bring them into work, yeah, give them a try on #12 solid, hoss. :laughing:


----------



## antique electrician (Apr 16, 2012)

Looks like a wall paper cutter to me.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

jeffmoss26 said:


> http://s1246.photobucket.com/user/j...73-2875-000000C2B5A69017_zpsb5f0a7da.jpg.html


I have access to one of those. It's for re keying a lock....


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Big John said:


> One of the my guys used to be an aircraft mechanic, and he was completely obsessed with those. Used to bring them into work, yeah, give them a try on #12 solid, hoss. :laughing:


I've used them many times on aircraft ordnance.

They are also good with stove wire.


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

8V71 said:


> The top piece is its own unit for finding edges and the next one down is a variation with a collection of different tips. I use the sharp scribe point the most for finding center marks.
> 
> I would really like to meet the guy who invented the top one as the concept is so bizarre and amazingly accurate.


I have used some of these, whatever method used, you need accurate starting points/centers.


maybe the invetor is one of these guys (at bottom of link). Link is for a new edge finder, self powered, finds X,Y, and Z axis. http://www.google.com/patents/US20120279079


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

8V71 said:


> I'm going to be nice and just say SW. :laughing:


Used to pretwist wires BEFORE the wirenut?:laughing:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

????


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

niteshift said:


> I have used some of these, whatever method used, you need accurate starting points/centers.
> 
> 
> maybe the invetor is one of these guys (at bottom of link). Link is for a new edge finder, self powered, finds X,Y, and Z axis. http://www.google.com/patents/US20120279079


I have a DRO with electronic edge finder on the Bridgeport. I still use the ones in the pic for quick jobs plus they compensate for any runout when using a drill chuck.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

_*coughrefractometercough*
_


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

wirenuting said:


> ????


._. . .._. ._. ._ _._. _ _ _ _ _ _ . _ . . _ .

crap...my spacing goes away.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Big John said:


> *coughrefractometercough*


Yup, a three scale refractometer.
1.15 to 1.3 specific gravity scale 
Propylene glycol scale
Ethylene glycol scale


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

Big John said:


> _*coughrefractometercough*_


I'll bet I started typing before you. :laughing:


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

Another $100 word. :laughing:


----------



## Dawizman (Mar 10, 2012)

LARMGUY said:


> I have two of these. They work great for installing blood blisters on the web of your hand. :laughing:
> 
> You have to make sure the third short handle is pulled in first.
> 
> ...


We have a couple picabond crimp tools as well. Use them all the time for splicing phone wire.

Everybody else seems to be using scotchloks now for the most part.


----------



## coil power (Nov 17, 2011)

drsparky said:


>


Safety wire tool, Used them a lot in my motorcycle racing days.


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

coil power said:


> Safety wire tool, Used them a lot in my motorcycle racing days.


Road racing? I used to wire the spokes where they crossed in case some broke but that was about it on dirt dikes.


----------



## coil power (Nov 17, 2011)

Off road, cross country mostly. Didn't take me too long to find out I liked riding for fun more then racing. We would wire up all hose and cables, didn't want a stick to grab a line and rip it out.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

8V71 said:


> Both do the same thing.
> 
> View attachment 27058


Tampon removing tools?


----------



## jordan_paul (Oct 4, 2011)

coil power said:


> Off road, cross country mostly. Didn't take me too long to find out I liked riding for fun more then racing. We would wire up all hose and cables, didn't want a stick to grab a line and rip it out.


You can also buy special bolts with a hole drilled cross ways through the stud or the head to slip the tie wire through to secure the bolt to the frame of the bike. I used them a lot when I raced dirtbikes when I was a teenager.


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

8V71 said:


> Another $100 word. :laughing:
> 
> View attachment 27079


 
Satellite dish set up tool


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

LARMGUY said:


> Tampon removing tools?


Would be a spin dry..eeewww


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

niteshift said:


> Satellite dish set up tool


That would be one good use for it.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

8V71 said:


> That would be one good use for it.


Tool for setting poles/pipes?


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

JoeKP said:


> Tool for setting poles/pipes?


Ummmmmm......I can't think of a way this tool would be helpful for that. But you could figure the height of tall poles, trees, buildings, etc. It has an actual name and the compass part is obvious.

Edit: I guess the compass part could line up poles and pipes. Actually this is one of the reasons I bought the tool but for a different application.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

8V71 said:


> Ummmmmm......I can't think of a way this tool would be helpful for that. But you could figure the height of tall poles, trees, buildings, etc. It has an actual name and the compass part is obvious.
> 
> Edit: I guess the compass part could line up poles and pipes.


Didn't really open up the pic. Just going by the small image


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

This is a 2 part tool with a compass being one of them. To correct my previous post, you could accurately set poles and pipes with the compass part. The other dial of the tool has a specific name and is able to figure the height of things among other functions.


----------



## gotshokd666 (Oct 17, 2012)

8V71 said:


> This is a 2 part tool with a compass being one of them. To correct my previous post, you could accurately set poles and pipes with the compass part. The other dial of the tool has a specific name also.


To find azimuth?


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

gotshokd666 said:


> To find azimuth?


The compass part could do that. I'm hoping for the name of the other dial.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

8V71 said:


> Another $100 word. :laughing:
> 
> View attachment 27079


Clinometer and compass?


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

OK, here is a good hint and another reason I bought this tool. I want to install a drain field for a septic system. The land is close to and in some places exceeds the maximum grade the county will allow for a drain field. The other dial tells me where I can or can't install the field.


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

stuiec said:


> Clinometer and compass?


Thanks stuiec.


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

Here is a pic looking through the lens of the compass. I don't have a pic of the clinometer but it has a % grade and degree scale and the line is horizontal.

What the pic doesn't show is when you look with both eyes open the black line will seem to extend outside of the instrument and you can line it up on whatever you are trying to measure.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

8V71 said:


> Here is a pic looking through the lens of the compass. I don't have a pic of the clinometer but it has a % grade and degree scale and the line is horizontal.
> 
> What the pic doesn't show is when you look with both eyes open the black line will seem to extend outside of the instrument and you can line it up on whatever you are trying to measure.
> 
> ...


That is pretty cool. Good pic too. :thumbsup:


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

You mean a transit?


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

LARMGUY said:


> You mean a transit?


More like a poor man's theodolite no?

edit: just read that transit refers to whether or not a theodolite rotates a full 360 or not. :tongue_smilie:


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

stuiec said:


> More like a poor man's theodolite no?
> 
> edit: just read that transit refers to whether or not a theodolite rotates a full 360 or not. :tongue_smilie:


I guess, one or the other. I have pins at my property corners but a few thousand feet of woods between them and I wanted to get a general idea of the line. I figured out the exact compass heading and made my way towards the other pin placing temporary ribbon on branches or around trees. I was 6' off on the first run but got it pretty exact heading back the other way and adjusting the ribbons slightly.


----------



## coil power (Nov 17, 2011)

jordan_paul said:


> You can also buy special bolts with a hole drilled cross ways through the stud or the head to slip the tie wire through to secure the bolt to the frame of the bike. I used them a lot when I raced dirtbikes when I was a teenager.


Yeah, the Ti bolt kits where a little out of my price range, but they sure made a bike look sweet.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

....


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

chewy said:


> ....


A fanny pirate and 2 green vivids. Maybe a blue and red one too. :laughing:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

8V71 said:


> A fanny pirate and 2 green vivids. Maybe a blue and red one too. :laughing:


The red thing, the other pic was from anoyher thread.


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

chewy said:


> The red thing, the other pic was from another thread.


Does it unspool wire? I saw the name before you edited it out but it didn't ring any bells.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

8V71 said:


> Does it unspool wire? I saw the name before you edited it out but it didn't ring any bells.


I didnt edit the name? Yes it unspools wire but not wire we use as a conductor, it unspools support wires/catenary wire.


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

I can be such a airhead in the morning. I just looked back to see why I said that.

"anoyher thread" is what I thought you were calling it. :bangin:


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

Wirenuting said:


> ????


gasket scraper!


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Ok i got these tools, but above the yellow allen set, what are the white and silver handle tools? i have about 6 of them now and no clue what they are for


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

They are called screw starters.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

8V71 said:


> They are called screw starters. Please don't tell me you are asking about the silver handled tools on the far right.


:laughing: screw starters? i must know more!


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

They are for those evil should be outlawed straight screws unless the top of the white one has a phillips end. You twist the end piece to **** it, clockwise looking from the end. Push the screw on and the spring force holds the screw for getting in small places that your hand won't fit into.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

8V71 said:


> They are for those evil should be outlawed straight screws unless the top of the white one has a phillips end. You twist the end piece to **** it, clockwise looking from the end. Push the screw on and the spring force holds the screw for getting in small places that your hand won't fit into.


I hate that style, I have a split blade type.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

The phillips style had a claw like gripper for it. I dont like those either.


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

Mine is like a phillips shape that has been sliced into 4 sections. You pull a ring down and the 4 pieces spring apart.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

8V71 said:


> Mine is like a phillips shape that has been sliced into 4 sections. You pull a ring down and the 4 pieces spring apart.


Yeah you right. I don't like it tho.


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

Yeah, I haven't used it in quite a while but I remember handling it like unstable dynamite so the screw wouldn't fling off. :laughing: Both the straight and phillips were some of my main tools when I used to work on copy machines.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

8V71 said:


> Yeah, I haven't used it in quite a while but I remember handling it like unstable dynamite so the screw wouldn't fling off. :laughing:


I'll stick with these styles.


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

Wirenuting said:


> I'll stick with these styles.


They look much nicer. The copier company provided the other style in my tool kit.

Hey, did you see my comment about Portsmouth in another thread? I used to see you guys walking the perimeter at night back in the 80's.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

8V71 said:


> They look much nicer. The copier company provided the other style in my tool kit.
> 
> Hey, did you see my comment about Portsmouth in another thread? I used to see you guys walking the perimeter at night back in the 80's.


I missed that one. I'll go find it. 
Are you the guy who tossed the empty beer bottle at me? 
If so your a butt head,,, I was hoping it was a full cold one. Hahaha,, 

We had a crowd once that started burning cars on the other side of the fence from us one night. 
The cops were mad that we didn't stop them. I told them that what happens outside the gate isn't for us to get involved in.


----------



## polyphase (Nov 1, 2011)

Can any tell me what this is. One of our master Elec made it years ago, and sure has gotten used a lot .


----------



## electricmalone (Feb 21, 2013)

polyphase said:


> Can any tell me what this is. One of our master Elec made it years ago, and sure has gotten used a lot .


It's used to poke helpers so they will work


----------



## polyphase (Nov 1, 2011)

Well I guess u could use for that, but not its intended purpose, try again .


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

The pic of the orange part is not very good. Is it painted orange? What is the stuff that looks like it's peeling off?


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

It's a ten foot pole for putting little red circles on this.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

It looks like a long handled rod for energizing panels.


----------



## Acadian9 (Jun 6, 2009)

polyphase said:


> Can any tell me what this is. One of our master Elec made it years ago, and sure has gotten used a lot .


Nail driver? Or is it a single piece?


----------



## polyphase (Nov 1, 2011)

Ok here a hint the whole thing is around 6' long its a piece of rigid with a anchor bolt (L part cut off) welded to it and several nuts threaded onto anchor bolt part and Orange tape wraped around the nuts. Why Orange I guess he didn't have black, any ways its heavy, there is a reason why its heavy .


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

polyphase said:


> Ok here a hint the whole thing is around 6' long its a piece of rigid with a anchor bolt (L part cut off) welded to it and several nuts threaded onto anchor bolt part and Orange tape wraped around the nuts. Why Orange I guess he didn't have black, any ways its heavy, there is a reason why its heavy .


To use the shutoffs on poles?


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

JoeKP said:


> To use the shutoffs on poles?


You mean a hot stick? Those are made out of fiberglass and have a hook on the end so when you slap the cutout you don't f'n die. :laughing:


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

polyphase said:


> Ok here a hint the whole thing is around 6' long its a piece of rigid with a anchor bolt (L part cut off) welded to it and several nuts threaded onto anchor bolt part and Orange tape wraped around the nuts. Why Orange I guess he didn't have black, any ways its heavy, there is a reason why its heavy .


To actuate the disconnect on a buss plug?


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Going_Commando said:


> You mean a hot stick? Those are made out of fiberglass and have a hook on the end so when you slap the cutout you don't f'n die. :laughing:


I thought thats what it was called. But sounded dumb.... Didn't want to try to explain it if that wasnt the term


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

I had a teacher who decided to leave the trade and join the navy during the vietnam era. I don't know if this was why, but he mentioned having an apprentice one time at a powerhouse and his apprentice leaned against/touched or somehow contacted the wrong thing and my teacher, being the journeyman, had the responsibility of cleaning up what was left of the apprentice using a mop and a sponge.


----------



## polyphase (Nov 1, 2011)

Nope and nope its a ground rod driver u slide it over the rod raise it up and sling it down real hard, they make some now that have handles, anyways it drives all of it except for about 2 foot or so, works really good it beats using a sledge on the whole thing. Of course we a ground rod driver now. But it still comes in handy when u don't have power.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

:confused1: How does a piece of rebar slide over a ground rod...?


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

I was concentrating too much on the orange part.


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

Big John said:


> :confused1: How does a piece of rebar slide over a ground rod...?


ridgid....rebar....I can see the confusion. :whistling2:


----------



## electricmalone (Feb 21, 2013)

Going_Commando said:


> You mean a hot stick? Those are made out of fiberglass and have a hook on the end so when you slap the cutout you don't f'n die. :laughing:


My "hot stick" is a fiberglass rake handle with a gaff hook taped to the end, rubber tape of course. Had to grind the point off the gaff after my old boss put it right into a live 350kcmil and wet earth in a handhole... Magically I managed to not do that about 60 times before he touches it one day. Power company linemen got a good laugh when they came to fix it.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

8V71 said:


> ridgid....rebar....I can see the confusion. :whistling2:


 Oh, dangit. I get it now.


----------

